#  > Dating >  > Uit het oog, maar niet uit het hart >  meisjes die wat voelen voor het zelfde geslacht ( Bi , Lesbisch)

## youss_10

meisjes die wat voelen voor het zelfde geslacht ( Bi , Lesbisch)

stuur me berichtje xx

mensen die zich niet aangesproken voelen heb ik ook niks gevraagd.

----------


## steffienanie

Bij deze stuur ik een berichtje

----------


## DeDame

Bij deze ook een bericht van mij. X

----------


## nomaad

Lieve zustertje ino, probeer je gevoelens jou niet de baas te laten worden. Het is erg Haram begin gewoon niet aan die ellende lieve zuster. Er is voor iedere meisje en vrouw een man en jongen die enorm van je gaat houden. 

Je zal rijkelijk worden beloond, ga gewoon met islamitische zusters om die geven je ook zuster liefde, straks krijg je incha Allah ook kindjes enz alles komt goed, het is niet heel raar ofz maar geef er niet aan toe lieve zuster ino.

----------


## Nordin...

trio kwartet no pro

----------

